# Incubatoe,Brower model thi10



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about this model. Im new to hatching babies in a incubator.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry I have never heard of that type of incubator. I tried to look it up and only found a recall for the model thi20.


----------

